# Intense pain in calves.



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Crazy question(s),.. Where on your calves is the pain? Is this happening on your heelside turns on the steeps? Could it be your Highbacks digging into your calves? Are your highbacks rotated so that they're parallel to your boards edge?


----------



## bkdale (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm getting this pain mostly on my outer calves. It hurts so bad, and makes it hard to board for long periods of time. My hibacks are not paralell to the edge of my board. It really feels like it has something to do with my boots, but I'm not sure. I'm thinking about getting some insoles with more cushioning.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's likely the boots. Had the same problem with a pair of Celsius CLS. Moving the bindings in did reduce the pain but didn't eliminate it. I still had my previous boots so I rode those for awhile until the pain went away. Went back to the Celsius and the pain started back up immediately. I think it was the lateral stiffness of the boot...it just put too much strain on the outer calves.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

bkdale said:


> I'm getting this pain mostly on my outer calves. It hurts so bad, and makes it hard to board for long periods of time. My* hibacks are not paralell to the edge of my board*. It really feels like it has something to do with my boots, but I'm not sure. I'm thinking about getting some insoles with more cushioning.


There is your problem most likely. Fix that and see how it goes.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bigger question, what's your forward lean setting at?


----------

